# General makeup post got me thinking... what's in your purse?



## martygreene (Jun 5, 2005)

What's in your purse, and perhaps even what is your purse as well? I'll start, these are all things that generally reside and/or are considered necessities:

My bare minimum?
-carabiner clipped to the strap containing keys, 4-way pocket screwdriver, heavy duty magnet, bottle opener, store discount/membership cards (like grocery store advantage card and such)
-craig morrison millenium pouch containing my cross "Ion" pen, 2 pen refills, debit card, gas/credit card, drivers license and change of address card, school ID, jewish community center ID, voting card, punch cards, cash (bills and quarters ONLY), checks to be deposited, business cards (mine), health insurace cards, library/co-op cards, business cards 
-cell phone
-makeup including mirror, lip venom, lipstick, trial size mascara, powder compact
-mints
-trial size hand lotion
-nail file
-4 tampons
-two sided comb
-nail scissors
-needle and thread
-waterbottle (propped in, not really in the purse so much)
-medication (2 perscription bottles and one ortho-evra patch in a little case with a copy of the script)
-3 emergen-C packets
-watch
-lead holder and 1 vial of lead containing HB and 4H lead
-Diplomat M nib fountain pen
-Watermans Fine nib fountain pen
-small bottle of Mont Blanc ink
-10 notecards
-passport
-3 hairholders
-sample size vial of perfume

I often have a mini-watercolor paper pad, and my little watercolor set in there too.

Edited to add: my purse is an average sized black purse from Target. Non-descript, plain, and awesome.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 5, 2005)

wow! In mine I have:

loose change
tweezer
lipglass, 
liquid eyeliner,
eyebrow crayon
Pressed Penny souvenir from Disneyland
and a Cinderella locket thing too from Disneyland.
A really Rolled up TinTin comic I am supposed to give to my brother today for his birthday.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 5, 2005)

This is good, it will finally give me an excuse to clean out the damned thing *dumps out contents of purse*

The purse itself is a little (but bottomless!) black Fossil bag with a Domo Kun keyring attached, and inside:

Power Puff Girl wallet with cash, school ID, driver's license, debit cards, credit card, various discount cards
Check book (I'm anal about keeping track of how much money I have in my check register)
Ray Ban prescription sunglasses in eyeglass case
2 Bic lighters
pack of Kamel Red Lights
Oral-B dental floss
Mentos
Patanol eye drops
Allegra
Excedrin Migraine
Multivitamins and flax seed oil pills
Big Red gum
Bus schedules (71A and 71D, to be precise)
pen
iPod mini and folding headphones
Birth control pills
Studio Fix
Lip Conditioner
Flash of Flesh and Rayothon Lipglasses
Spin Pink Lipglass Stain
NARS Capuchine Lip Lacquer
MAC covered lip brush
some loose pennies
Certs mints
Black hair elastic


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

in my purse: 
birth control pills
random money
my wallet
gum
altiods
victoria's secret garden mints
checkbook
victoria's secret lipgloss


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 5, 2005)

WOW girls....And they say your purse gets bigger the older you get? hahaha

Wallet (cash, debit and credit card, starbucks GC, VS Gold Angel Card, Driver's License, packet of splenda)

Orbit gum

Lipglass

MAC sample jar w/ pain killers& antianxiety pills

Pocket pack tissues...I'm only 21 and such an old lady

Edit: and keys when my car isn't in my garage


----------



## RRRose (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a black Ralph Lauren purse...
In it:
- Blot Sheets
- Picture of my old high school friends
- Loose cards that include Albertsons/Sav-on Preferred Savings Card (the keychain one), AAA spare car key, movie rental card, Smart & Final saving card, Jiffy Lube Preferred Customer Card, business card from a hookah cafe, Victoria's Secret Giftcard, and Best Buy giftcard
- In my metal wallet - Mastercard with a Tennessee Titans logo on it (I love that card for the logo =D), Washington Mutual debit card, Macy's CC, Old Navy CC, school ID, AAA card, and health insurance card
- In a thin, red wallet that I carry with me at work - My driver's license, Guard Card, and employee ID.
- A yearly planner...I've always got to check my schedule!
- Gum
- Lighter...I don't smoke, but I have a habit of burning loose thread.
- Earpiece for the cellphone
- Cellphone
- Empty Studio Fix compact....I just need it for the mirror.
- House keys and Car keys seperate
- Pen
- Nivea lotion that comes in a disc looking container
- Eyedrops
- Chapstick
- Whatever lip color I'm wearing for the day...Today was Wonderstruck l/g
- NO CASH! =(  I'm so broke!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 6, 2005)

good god! A lot!!!!! I'll count when I get home from work!


----------



## solardame (Jun 6, 2005)

Important shit:
Pictures
I.D. and so on
Keys
Money.. When I'm not broke!
Pen
Mini writing pad
Bic White-out Pen
Germ-X Hand Sanitizer
Kleenex (travel size)

Even more important shit - Px/Drugs:
Lexapro 
Naproxen (pft.. waste of money!)
And a empty bottle of Alprazolam (Xanax) 2mg.. 
just finished my last Px  :crap: 

Edible Junk:
2-3 Ferrara Pan Atomic Fireballs (small size)
2-3 Butterscotch & Strawberry Bon-Bons
Chowards' "Violets"
Orbit (Spearmint, Wintermint and Bubblemint) Ever since I quit smoking.. :roll: I have my mom use her Sam's card to buy gum by the case.

Junk:
L'oreal Feel Naturale Powder
Rouge Magnetic "Cherub" and Sheer "Joy"
Blistex Silk & Shine 
Flavored lipbalms (variety)
Mini comb
BioSilk Serum, Paul Mitchell Slick Works or Pantene Anti-Frizz Serum - depends on weather.
{MK SatinHands .75 oz (x2)
Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream .17 oz} needed after using Germ-X
A few accesseries (ring, bracelet, pony tail holder, 2 barettes)
{CK Eternity (sample size)
" "  "       "   "               " Purple Orchid 
" "  "       "  Moment Lotion 1 oz.} - testing, not sure whether I want to buy this!

c'est tout!


----------



## nphernetton (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a huge purse...I keep a small makeup bag in there, my wallet, a pocket knife (as I cant have it on me at work), a pair of pliers, keys out the waazoo, a small flashlight, a 2nd knife that I never carry in my pocket, and burts bees acne treatment...I think that's it right now...


----------



## user2 (Jun 6, 2005)

It depends on where I'm going!
In the evening:
* Wallet with money and every important document
* Lipglass
* Cell Phone
* my Louis Vuitton Key Wallet & Keys
* Blot Powder

For shopping:
* all the things above plus...
* tissues
* something to drink
* digital camera
* chewing gum
* my Louis Vuitton agenda + pen
* notepad
* adhesives
* and some other stuff which I dont remember yet


----------



## Oonie (Jun 6, 2005)

Matt Murphy Bag, cell phone, work pager, pen, paystub, keys, pen, V/S lotion, Coach wristlet and 5x3 memo book with MAC inventory.


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Jun 6, 2005)

i have:
cell phone
wallet
zara lipgloss
mirror
pen
alot of papers...
bublegums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



letibalm lipbalm
keys


----------



## litlaur (Jun 6, 2005)

I just bought a new, and smaller purse, so there's so much less than usual:

Wallet containing credit/debit cards, IDs, and sometime cash
Keys
Nail clippers
Pen
Studio Fix
Lip balm
Rayothon l/g
Petal Lure l/s
GWP-size Lancome Flextencils
Gum
Phone


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 6, 2005)

With my fetish for purses - this is a great topic 
Right now in my brown/ivory D&B Ive got

D&B wristlet with cash, lipglasses, misc changes.
D&B eyeglass case with sunglasses
Debit cards, Costco card, AAA, License etc
Child ID card 
Purell hand sanitizer
Tissues
2 Backups of all my meds
Am/Pm Full of pain and anti-anxiety pills
Listerine fresh citrus & regular breath strips
orange tic tacs 
ice breakers liquid ice in cinnamon, peppermint & wintergreen
Evian Face Mist Spray
Back up Cell battery
Cell Phone
2 Checks & Deposit slips
Crazy Glue
Tide to go pen
PDA
Paula Dorf credit card holder with all my insurance crap
package of crackers
Keys
grocery savings cards
packet of tea to make my green tea
backup spray of whatever perfume Im wearing that particular day
and whatever makeup Im wearing that day


----------



## souraznhunnie (Jun 7, 2005)

My purses vary but today i used my white coach purse and in it was:

wallet with cards, cash, coins
MAC blot powder
cell phone
MAC lip conditioner stick
MAC lipglass in C Thru
Mac lipstick in B Cup
My ID badge for work
24 hour fitness membership card
BC pills
a pen


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 7, 2005)

wallet
cell
brush ups
mini brush
mac demi wipes (try-on pack size)
sharpie pen
ipod mini
studio fix
tlc stick
expensivo l/s
mac slim mirror
keys...


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 8, 2005)

right now im carring my black multicolour EYE LOVE Louis Vuitton papillon  its got alot of wear to it and its starting to oxidize this bag is one of three real LVs i own - the rest are grade A mirrors - since mom thinks its a waste of money ( even tho she owns the whole damn suitcase collection and ugly LVs from the 80s! and thoes ugly Hermes bags yuck! ) she only will buy the ones she likes for me ;(

in my purse....

Sidekick II & Fuzzy knitted pink cover (i have to protect the swarvoski on it)
Louis Vuitton Multicolour Black Long Wallet 
Louis Vuitton Multicolour Agenda
50 dollars in cash on me incase of emergency
Military ID Card ( military brat )
Drivers License
10 Credit/Debit cards (im so damn obsessed with my new American Express see thru card its soo pretty)
8 Membership cards of all sorts
2 Sephora Gift cards
Extra Hot Pepper Spray (in baltimore this is a NECESSITY)
Mini trial can of Frédéric Fekkai hairspray SOMETIMES
Travel Atomizer full of Chanel Chance
Tons of Keys to all the cars my house and my moms house

MAC small Jacquard rectangle bag which holds these items-
4 quad of whatever eyeshadows im wearing that day
MAC prrr lipgloss
MAC Juicy Pink SPF 15 Lipgloss
MAC Studio Fix NC 20 
TOO FACED Bunny Balm - Pineapple
TOO FACED Lip Injection
POUT - Bunny Girl Lipgloss
BENEFIT Eyeshadow Fluff Brush
Assorted Tounge Piercings in a teeny weeny bag
STILA LIP GLOSS - MOCHA


umm thats it.. ;/


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 8, 2005)

that lv is fake..


----------



## Sanne (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_good god! A lot!!!!! I'll count when I get home from work!_

 
forget it, my bag is my suitcase, my trashcan and my 'god-I'm-too-lazy-to-empty-it' weight on my shoulders


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

Woah.... I only have a few things in my purse (Guess, a black and beige purse with multicolored 'G'):

- Money, cards, ect.
- A lipgloss or a lipstick
- Keys
- Gum


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_that lv is fake.._

 
haha i have an eye for fake LV's too.. i got in a big argument in a rest stop bathroom while on a road trip,  with a girl with a fake LV bag.. good times.. 

my purse is a d&B barrel bag and it seems to hold everything nicely. 

 5 tubes of lipglass 
THe b.c  pills.
cell phone
keys 
wallet
fossil sunglasses with case 
eclipse mints
studio fix 
a small maglite flashlight (dad got me for xmas told me to carry it with me) 
tampons. 

 and thats it.. theres a lot more room , sometimes  i can carry a bottle of water .. but then its heavy.  or a cd or 2


----------



## xtina420 (Jun 8, 2005)

How can u stell if the LV is a fake?


----------



## mrskloo (Jun 8, 2005)

Hrmmm... I'm bored. 
Vuitton bill fold wallet with credit/debit cards, license, cash, etc. 
3 bobby pins, 4 hair bands
Vuitton checkbook
Vuitton cardholder with a bunch of various cards especially medical, dental, airline, supermarket.. blah, blah, blah
Cell phone
Keys
Sephora lip brush
Lipsticks in Dainty Cake and VGV
Lip pencil in Subculture
Lip glass' in VGV, Flash of Flesh and Clear
and apparently my son put some hot wheels in there too.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: General makeup post got me thinking... what's in your pu*

~keys
~cell phone
~hair clip
~wallet 
~credit card holder
~sunglasses
~sunglass cleaner cloth and spray
~makeup pouch: blot powder, two lipglasses, hair ties, brush, mirror, shout   wipes, and tissues


----------



## martygreene (Jun 9, 2005)

Figures. I post this, and then the other day- my wallet gets pick-pocketed out of my purse.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_that lv is fake.._

 
my mum bought it for me she said its real, if its fake owell im not going to turn up my nose and bicker about it you dont have to be such a wet rag


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 10, 2005)

Uhmm lets see:

Cash, Cards, ID
Compact with mirror , Mary Kay 100 Foundation Powder for touch ups
small round hand mirror
Comb
2 pairs of tweezers (?)
MAC let's Twist Ribbon lipglass stain
MAC Sexy Sweet l/g
MAC Little Vi lusterglassMAC Whirl Lipliner
Bonnebell Vitagloss in Strawberry Spritzer
Tony and Tina Aura Lights in Intuition
pocket knife
Mary kay Satin Lips
Nicole Nail polish in Rock the Vote Red
Blue pen
MAC 213SE brush
Jewelry box with assorted pills (allergy/headache)
3 hair bands
1 barrett
MAC prolongwear gloss in Mirror
Lifesavers Fusion in Strawberry Banana
Mentos in assorted flavors
Cell phone
Car keys
Printed karaoke favorites list
Sample container of Sifted Silver Glitter


Wow that is a bunch of lip stuff,.. I didnt realize I was so obsessed with my lips,.. LOL


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_I have a huge purse...I keep a small makeup bag in there, my wallet, a pocket knife (as I cant have it on me at work), a pair of pliers, keys out the waazoo, a small flashlight, a 2nd knife that I never carry in my pocket, and burts bees acne treatment...I think that's it right now..._

 
Are you a robber?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  J/K


----------



## paige3838 (Jun 12, 2005)

wallet (overstuffed)
cell phone
keys
paperback book
ibuprofen
lipstick
powder & brush
face blotting paper
pen & notebook
camera

Hm, I think there's more...


----------



## aautumnah (Jul 14, 2005)

Ipod
Book
Small Notebook
Phone
Random receipts
Makeup case w/ MAC pressed powder, Expensivo, & Aloe Kote lip balm
Wallet


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

my purse has marilyn monroe. i've idolized her since i was a tot, i saw it and i had to have it.

in in:
-keys [one key is leopard print, snazzy, eh?] complete with marilyn keychain.
-pens and pencils.
-scissors...don't ask why, i don't know.
-marilyn wallet complete with gas card, id, aaa card, pictures, other random stuff, but sadly no green.
-lipgloss.
-covergirl compact.
-bottled water [i'm a princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Holly (Mar 29, 2007)

REVIVING THIS POST!

In my little Guess purse I have:

My Misfits wallet with assorted bank cards/gift cards/ids
Lipglass
A little compact mirror
Condoms
Gum
My billions of keys
Whatever Lipstick Im wearing that day
Matches
A pen


----------



## xiahe (Mar 29, 2007)

i change my purses often, but i usually carry a vera bradley little betsy in the picadilly plum print.  i don't have a picture of it atm and it's not on the site because picadilly plum was retired this past winter, but this is what the outside of the purse looks like:




that's the java blue print which i absolutely LOVE.  any other vera fans here?

anyway, in my purse:

* cellphone
* keys
* pepper spray =]
* iPod mini
* bath & body works cherry blossom antibacterial lotion (i wish they'd come out with a white cherry blossom one!)

i also carry this:




in this color, and in there i carry:
* chapstick / lipgloss
* pens/pencils
* tampons
* clinique acne spot treatment (i love this stuff!)
* birth control
* hair tie

my wallet:




bermuda blue mini zip wallet...
* debit card
* insurance cards
* license
* cash
you know, your basic stuff...


----------



## queenofdisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

hmm, lets see..
old receipts
lipstick of the day
loose change
probably a little bit of trash (haha, gum wrappers, etc)
id, credit card, debit card, membership cards (sallys, wet seal, etc)
keys
miscellaneous jewelry
roll on perfume
cell phone charger

and so much other junk i wont even bother to list


----------



## amoona (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok I'm bored so I'll join ;-)

My everyday work purse is a normal sized $10 black purse haha it's the only one that fits in my locker at work. So here we go:

Driver's license
Fake ID (never leave home witout it haha)
Credit cards and debit card
Wet Seal discount card (I'm a sucker for cheap clothes haha)
car/house keys
MASE!! (I take public transportation at night)
Whatever MAC l/s I'm wearing
Whatever MAC l/l I'm wearing
Whatever MAC l/g I'm wearing
MAC Prep+Prime Lip
MAC 318 lipbrush
Tweezers
Small mirrior
Gum
Check book
Sidekick 3
BART tickets
$10 worth of quarters haha
A pen
IPod
My medication

In my Deauville bag I carry about double this lol


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2007)

- My cute frog coin purse (like Naruto's!)
- Wallet
- Keyring with all my keys
- Mobile phone
- Flying fox temple balm from LUSH
- Nivea hand cream
- MAC Blot powder
- 1 lancome juicy tube
- 3 other random lipglosses/balms
- Ipod nano and massive skullcandy headphones
- Bottle of water
- Pair of gloves
- Tin of breath mints
- Packet of tissues
- Pocket sized mirror
- 4 advil
- Emergency tampons x 2
- Loose change floating around in there
- 2 packets of sugar in case I forget to get some in my coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow it never seems like i have that much!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 30, 2007)

~Wallet
~Vitoria Secret Body Spray
~Tissue
~Celly Charger
~Gum
~Celly
~Keys when im not driving

NO MU IN MY PURSE... " yea im lame!" lol


----------



## Willa (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmm
Be prepared for a long list...
I carry a big tote bag from ALDO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Bus pass
-Sunglasses
-Escada Sentiment trial size 
-Maybe 3 or 4 mirrors
-3 or 4 lipbalms (always losing one...)
-House and office keys
-Hairclips by the ton 
-Echinacea cough drops
-Otrivin moisturiser
-Band aids
-34958958 pencils
-My YEPP mp3 player
-Ear rings
-A little plastic wallet to carry my important papers or invoices to pay
-Small note book
-Tide to go stain remover
-AAA Batteries
-Wallet
-Gum
-A Body Shop pouch with :Tylenols
MAC Barbie Style it up l/s
Dans Un Jardin coco/lemon purse size perfume
Antibacterial gel from AVON
Purse size of spray net
TUMS 
Facial blotting tissues
Mascara
Apt. 5 lip shine
MAC Fabby l/s
MAC Negligée l/g
Lipactin (coz one time I freaked out, I thought I had a cold sore...)
Dental floss
Juicy tube in Fruity pop
Aqua cristal e/s with glitters in it
Cortate cream
Some Tony & tina eyeshaddow stick, in a pot
Anna Sui Secret Wish purse size​


----------



## kymmilee (Mar 30, 2007)

yay fun!

i just got a new purse yesterday. it's a dark grey hurley mini messenger bag type thing.

-gum
-wallet [IDs, social security card, pictures, grocery cards, subway cards, etc, debit card, Ross employee discount card, receipts]
-my barbie loves mac mini bag [jones soda chapstick, lipstick of the day, lipglass of the day, valentine's lipgelee, mascara, c-thru lipglass]
-pen
-comb
-mini bath and body works exotic coconut lotion
-black eyeliner pencil
-fix+
-another mascara
-mini perfume [esprit]
-benadryl
-tampons
-makeup bag [fyrinnae mineral foundation, milani luminous blush, a blush brush, an eyshadow brush, a quad with black tied, club, moth brown, and vex eyeshadows, sample containers with: moisturizer, ELF blush cream with pink opal pigment mixed in, orange twink glimmershimmer with vanilla pigment mixed in, and prep and prime skin.]
-suggestion cards from work
-cell phone


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 30, 2007)

I use this bag: (its black and has lil shiny things around the bunny






and inside i have on an average day:

- 2 MAC l/g
- Playboy compact mirror
- memory stick
- iPod
- Mobile phone
- set of keys
- pencilcase
- box of tic tacs
- camera (occasionally)
- bottle of drink
- Wallet for my cards
- wallet for my cash
- a badge
- loose change on the bottom
- bracelets
- hairbands
- diary
- notebook
- few folded sheets of paper
- x4 AA batteries
- pack of hearing aid batteries & 2 packs of cochlear batteries
- pair of earrings

funny thing is that the bag isn't that big, just slightly bigger than a large brick haha. my mates are like  when they watch me pack it all into my bags, i learnt how to cram it in and make it fit and close it hehe


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

I like this thread haha.

My purses are rather small these days. Here's what's in a workday bag (minimal because I have lotions, pills and kleenex at work already):

wallet
phone
keys (with small swiss army knife attached)
Mini Ipod
Mini Ipod charger (normally not in my purse)
pass to work
two Maxi pad
sunglasses
Make Up bag: two l/s, compact, l/l, e/l, lip brush, l/g, mascara, eye lash curler, lip balm. 
dog fur (my dog's fur is on or in everything I own)
I'm also missing my pen....


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 4, 2007)

My new purse I bought at Forever 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and as for what's in it.....

Hello Kitty wallet
Inhaler
Epi pen (and injection of epinephrean, I'm allergic to bees)
Purple croc imbosed makeup bag containing...
-Origins Spot Remover
-Nail file
-Mini dental floss
-MAC Spice lip liner
-Mirror
-Comb
-MAC Studio Stick concealer
-Mini MAC Dewy Jube Lip Gelee
-B&BW American Girl Talk to Me chapstick in vanilla
Ipod in Hello Kitty case
Tissues
Keys
Pen
Hello Kitty note pad
Classic Hardware tampon case
Travel size lubriderm lotion
Mints
Hello Kitty pill box


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 4, 2007)

i already responded to this. but I got a new purse a few months ago! and inside this beauty is sunglasses.ipod.. burts bees chapstick,wallet with no money,thats it.


----------



## Annie (Apr 5, 2007)

My purse is about the size of your average tote bag (but cuter) and doubles as my book bag for school. I've got:

-Car key and house key
- Wallet containing: Driver's License, school ID, debit card, amex gift card,  bath&body works gift card, Ulta Rewards card, American Red Cross Certification cards (Lifeguarding/First Aid, Oxygen Administration, CPR/AED), YMCA membership card (that I don't use because a- I work there and b- I rarely work out to begin with), rarely ever have cash
- bottled water
- sheet music for choir
- 2 five subject notebooks: one the is filled with papers and doesn't have an blank sheets left, and another that is nearly untouched
- mascara
- lipgloss - one cheap drugstore gloss and more often than not, Love Nector lustreglass
- chapstick
- ridiculous amounts of nickels and dimes
- cellphone
- pocket knife
- lighter
- small Px bottle with random over the counter drugs (Advil, Tylenol, aspirin, allergy pills, etc.)
- tons of black ball point pens
- mechanical pencils
- four miniature highlighters (those cute sharpie ones you can put on keyrings)
- one or two Sharpies
- Body Shop moisturizer
- miniature lotion bottle from bath&body works
- sunglasses
- tampons
- a book or two (at the moment, it's _Ethan Frome_)
- random candy wrappers, receipts, bits of paper etc.


----------

